# Are most of your associates also into bodybuilding and working out?



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 30, 2014)

Just wondering if most of the people you choose to associate with take bodybuilding and working out as serious as you do? 

Do you try to keep the people in your social circle limited to people who go to the gym instead of the bar on a regular basis? I for one find it hard to believe than many of you would want to hang out with a person who spent more time going to bars than in the gym. Friendship can only go so far unless of course its a woman who drinks and you want to keep around as a Friday night fuck buddy. I have a gf so I can't do that but you get the idea of what Im trying to say here.


----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2014)

no..I've got friends that smoke, drink, are fat slobs..would probably keel over if they had to sprint for their lives


Im not that fuckin superficial bro

hell..I've got one buddy that we have a deal if either of us ever won the lottery we'd take a European chocolate and dessert tour... 
course neither one of play the lottery but its good to have dreams


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> no..I've got friends that smoke, drink, are fat slobs..would probably keel over if they had to sprint for their lives
> 
> 
> Im not that fuckin superficial bro
> ...



So basically you treat working out as an individual sport and do not give a fuck what other people in your life or social circle do. If they want to join ya that's cool in your book. If they do not, then let them be. That is nice of you to do that. But you know what? Fuck the people who do not workout that's how I look at it. Fuck em all. I don't need the distractions. I remember when I was playing golf on the mini tours in Florida. That's golfs minor league circuit if you don't know already. Anyway I stuck to my own, and I slept , ate and dreamed about golf. I didn't give a fuck about anything else. That's the same approach I have with lifting. Yes its ok, you gotta have balance in your life. I understand where you are coming from. But for me its balls to the wall or nothing.

You know what else is crazy? When you get to the gym and someone else is on your machine. I hate that shit. Also I find it frustrating when you get invited out and yeah once in a while you want to go cause you do want to keep people in your life, and the bar doesn't carry Milk or Coffee. You can only drink so much water until it gets boring. I drink my coffee black by the way.


----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a morbidly obese friend. Ive tried several times to get him to workout but hes a lazy fuck. But hes happy with himself. And hes not a bad influence...I eat more junk than he does. So to each his own. If you wanna lift, come with me. If you wanna stay fat, go ahead. Either way.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 30, 2014)

SFW said:


> I have a morbidly obese friend. Ive tried several times to get him to workout but hes a lazy fuck. But hes happy with himself. And hes not a bad influence...I eat more junk than he does. So to each his own. If you wanna lift, come with me. If you wanna stay fat, go ahead. Either way.



I understand. That is nice of you to keep people in your life that you enjoy being around, no matter what kind of shape they are in. Gives ya a healthy balance. We can't all just sit here and close ourselves off to the world. That isn't healthy either.


----------



## eraser24 (Jul 30, 2014)

My group is very small at he gym


----------

